# Free Sewing Patterns to Download



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Just found this site, perhaps others knew about it before, but it's new to me.It may also be new to some others. If you like working with Burda patterns, then this is for you..........................
http://www.style.com/collection?category=1

I didn't go thru the entire site to see how often they add new patterns, my guess....each season.

There are also instructions on how to print these patterns out on a home printer, or you can download the file to disc or cd and take it to a printshop to get a full size pattern (which makes it not free).


.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the site. I am always looking for free patterns.
Joanie


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Glad you found the site useful.  



.


----------

